# How much do your poos sleep?



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro seems to constantly nap between walks and food time. Is it the same with your poos? He will play with me a few times for a few mins in between but that's it. 


Is this normal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Phobe eats, sleeps, plays, sleeps. She sleeps a lot, but is awake in an instant if a door bangs, or horses pass the window or I leave the room. Max plays a lot more, in fact you could throw a ball for him all day and he would be happy. But otherwise he will settle and sleep, but again is very aware and reactive should I move or people pass the window.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus is like Max. He'd always rather be doing something but if things get boring he'll snooze lightly or make his own fun. He has way less need for sleep than any dog I've ever had.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've one of each. If Nina is chilling out, she will sleep. Lola is happy to chill as well but always with her eyes open. Nina is such a good chill out girl that she can sleep all night, have her breakfast and go back to bed with Jenny who sleeps after a night duty, Nina won't stir until it's time to get up again. Lola wouldn't be able to relax for that length of time, she would fidget the whole time.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two will sleep if I'm not doing anything. The minute I move, they move. It also depends on how active they are the day before. A lot of activity and they can sleep for days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Ok. Am going to stop worrying bout him sleeping/napping. He does do that with one eye on what's happening around him. Any movement and he will be off to investigate and then back to his snoozing. Am really glad to know he's being normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has chilled so much she's 3 now and naps all day ..sometimes I worry about her🙈..we walk 2 or 3 miles a day ..the vet says she's fine😊


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Ginger is the same way. she will take naps all day long .but she gets up with my wife at 5:00am for her food and her pill and to go out then come in and jump up on the bed with me and sleep till i get up at 8:30.then she helps me eat my cereal and then she will jump mup on my lap and nap for about two hours and the rest of the day is play and nap play and nap but just like the rest of you if she is napping and some one moves or she hears a noise she is up and running and barking .she is a very lighe napper but a very heavy sleeper at night


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear sleeps for more than half the day. He is most awake in the evenings or when one of us comes home. He is very excitable when we go for a walk to the park. However, after he eats his breakfast or dinner, he likes to go straight for a snooze on my lap.  Sounds perfectly normal to me!


----------

